# Live chamber/solo works other than YouTube?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've recently been using YouTube for checking my playing vs random famous, or not so famous pianist on YouTube to see if I've got things like tempo and other things down since I do not have a teacher. This has helped a bunch in my playing. I've found things I've learned wrong for example. I'd like to know if there's someplace other than YouTube, where I might be able to watch players play? It doesn't have to be piano, but I'd like there to be a decent selection to watch.


----------

